# Meadow Creek Smokers



## hunter1025 (Oct 27, 2017)

I was thinks of purchasing one of these smokers and wanted to see if anyone has one and how they liked it?

Thanks

Joe


----------



## buffalobbqpete (Oct 27, 2017)

I've got a TS120. Absolutely love it. It took some time to get it figured out (I went from a UDS right to this beast) and get even temps from side to side. But now that I have, it is one of the best investments I've ever made.


----------



## thadius65 (Oct 27, 2017)

Hunter1025 - I possibly am selling my TS120P.  As of right now, I am still torn.  As BuffalobbqPete stated, it takes time to figure out and the last few weekends have been tough.  I came from a Primo Oval XL ceramic and a gasser and this is WAY different.  Please see post in the Classified Ads section of the forum.  Let me know. Good thing is, your not that far from me in Williamsport PA.  (Assuming your near Pittsburgh)


----------



## hunter1025 (Oct 27, 2017)

thadius65 said:


> Hunter1025 - I possibly am selling my TS120P.  As of right now, I am still torn.  As BuffalobbqPete stated, it takes time to figure out and the last few weekends have been tough.  I came from a Primo Oval XL ceramic and a gasser and this is WAY different.  Please see post in the Classified Ads section of the forum.  Let me know. Good thing is, your not that far from me in Williamsport PA.  (Assuming your near Pittsburgh)



I am in Pittsburgh. I am using a 18" Weber bullet now which is good but I am looking to go bigger because we are looking to start a catering business.

BuffalobbqPete: Might be a stupid question but what is UDS?  

Thanks

Joe


----------



## buffalobbqpete (Oct 27, 2017)

hunter1025 said:


> I am in Pittsburgh. I am using a 18" Weber bullet now which is good but I am looking to go bigger because we are looking to start a catering business.
> 
> BuffalobbqPete: Might be a stupid question but what is UDS?
> 
> ...




Joe - it's what they call an "Ugly Drum Smoker". Just a modified 55 gallon drum. Darn things are pretty consistent temp and length or cook time. Still use it when I don't want to cart out the TS120.


----------



## hunter1025 (Oct 27, 2017)

buffalobbqpete said:


> Joe - it's what they call an "Ugly Drum Smoker". Just a modified 55 gallon drum. Darn things are pretty consistent temp and length or cook time. Still use it when I don't want to cart out the TS120.



OK Thanks.


----------



## mowin (Oct 28, 2017)

I looked hard at MC smokers. Look like solid pits. 
Ended up going with Bubba grills.  Good luck in your search.


----------

